# Ice, from newborn to 8 months old



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Ice will turn 8 months old on January 13th. He is still the loving and purring little white cutie, except for the "little" part. 

Ice has a "brother" here at the forum, Magneto  who is also named Ice (his middle name) and has one blue eye and one yellow, too. He owns Rach (RachandNito)

warning: LOTS of pictures coming...
The newborn pics show some blood so I warn people who might get upset with them. 















May 13th 2011, Ice was born, along with 2 white brothers, a tabby brother and a tortie sister. His dad is the brother of my kitty Sun, who passed away in November 2010. So these are all Sun's little nephews and niece.









With brothers and mom, Ice is the one in the middle with the black spot on his head









3 weeks old, Ice is the first one at the left










The one at the right 









_This is the one I'm adopting!_









4 weeks old









6 weeks old, with brother "Coraje" who also has one blue eye and one yellow (Ice at the left)









6 weeks old, starting to show his white kitty cattitude









8 weeks old, with brother Phantomas (Ice is at the back). They both came to my house that day, to start ringworm treatment. Tortie girl went to another home, and the other white and the tabby kittens stayed with mom and dad.









At home, finally









July 18th, almost 9 weeks old, with brother Phantomas


















11 weeks old









They day before Phantomas left with his new mom and dad, 12 weeks old.









First night alone, I had to go and sleep with him in his room. After that day, he insists on sleeping just like that, hugging my hand









First night with the boys. Gatito observing from a distance, Rulos (center) and Chikis (right) trying to be friendly. 14 weeks old.









14 weeks old









September 13th, 4 months old


















October 29th, 5 months old 









Almost 7 months old









...and today, almost 8 months old, with his typical "I'm a cool cat" face 



















Thanks for watching!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG Lenka he is SO handsome!! I see so many parallels between him and Magneto...
-The "cool" face
-The natural swagger
-Pink little ears and nosey
-The hand hugging

For those who are wondering, Magneto and Ice are both heterochromic kitties but their eyes are opposite! Magneto's right eye is blue, and left green. Ice, is the other way around. Ice has a broader nose and a stronger jaw. He seems like he will grow into a stronger, more muscular and heavy set cat than my lanky boy. But they will always be brothers, even from afar!

Compare:









Lenka sent Magneto and I a wonderful gift for the holidays. A hand carved little cat figurine. It is positively stunning, and I was touched and surprised beyond belief to receive it. I too am working on a gift, but it's a little late... when I finish we can post pictures  Thank you again, Lenka... that was one of the most thoughtful gifts I have *ever* received. :hugs:


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Goodness, goodness, goodness! Ice has grown into SUCH a handsome kitty! It's amazing to see the whole growing process, from newborn to just recently. 

Him and Magneto are both positively precious


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He's so big now. AWW!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I loved your pictures! What beauties! I esp love this one.

Ive always wanted a white cat with two different color eyes. They adopt so fast here. I enjoy looking thru photos like yours!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous. He looks like such a sweety... If you ever think he needs to explore the world, there's a home here for him in England


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my, what gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies!

Rach, I agree with you Nito and Ice have a white kitty cattitude, with that natural swagger hahaha!

Sweet Magneto, I love that picture!

I'll look for more hand hugging pictures. And I really have to post that video of Ice getting upset when I sneeze, very funny.

Hugs!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow. gorgeous cat. Simply gorgeous. Those eyes are amazing. Sorry for sounding ignorant but does that mean he is deaf on one side?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps said:


> Wow. gorgeous cat. Simply gorgeous. Those eyes are amazing. Sorry for sounding ignorant but does that mean he is deaf on one side?


Thank you :wink Oh you don't sound ignorant at all. Ice's hearing is perfectly normal. And Nito's is too, isn't it Rach? Some people affirm that if a heterochromic cat is white and one eye is blue, the cat will be deaf in the ear on the same side of the head as the blue eye. But that's not necessarily true, although there's a higher probability for those cats to be deaf...

Anyway, Ice is not completely white. He has like 5 or 6 black hairs on top of his head :smile: it used to be a bigger spot, not it is almost completely gone. 

So he is actually a "bicolor" cat hahaha!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

What a handsome boy and those pictures are soooooooooo sweet!!! :love2


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> And Nito's is too, isn't it Rach?


Yes. I think so. I know he can hear quite well, that is for certain. Though I have witnessed a few events over time that had led me to believe that his hearing may not be as keen as the other cats. 

Lenka- Nito had a gray spot on his head when he was a kitten (I saw him come in to the HS when he was really little, but then he went into isolation for a couple months because his litter was sickly.) I never got a picture. But it was down to a couple of hairs when I adopted him at 4 months old and at this time has completely disappeared. I have heard of lots of white cats born with gray spots that eventually disappear. 

Enjoy being a bi-color while it lasts Ice! ;-)


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Why do a lot of otherwise all white cats have small black patches on the top of their heads.
When I was a child we had a Tom cat named pinky who was all white except for 2 patches on his head, he was called Pinky because during the summer his nose and ears would become sun burnt and pink.
He was an incredible hunter who frequently took out birds and even squirrels.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Why do a lot of otherwise all white cats have small black patches on the top of their heads.


Really...I had no idea. I thought it was just Ice, I've never seen another white cat with black patches on its head, but yet I haven't seen many white cats at all... I'll try and find out a little bit more about it.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> "Solid white cats are the result of a different gene that suppresses color completely. Young white cats often have vague smudges of color on the top of the head where the color is not completely suppressed. Sometimes this persists even in an older white cat."


Taken from: http://fanciers.com/other-faqs/colors.html


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> Taken from: http://fanciers.com/other-faqs/colors.html


cool, thanks Rach!

Well Ice had a tortie sister and a grey tabby brother. Mom is completely white (with a few black hairs on her head) and dad is half Siamese -flame point.

Genetics are so interesting and fun to learn.


----------

